# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  New to excel vba.  Need help with my project.property inspection method

## laddcarl

My name is Carl.  Am new to VBA world. Need help.  I reside in Vista CA.  Originally from up state NY.  Work on Marine Base Camp Pendleton. Trying to put an application together using excel VBA.  Also trying to learn this system as well.  Trying to put together an inspection system for in field inspections and in office inspection updates. anyone up to the challenge.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello laddcarl, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## Ervin Alla

Hello guys

----------


## JeteMc

@laddcarl, this forum is for introductions. To get help with VBA questions please start a new thread on the Excel Programming / VBA / Macros forum.

@Ervin Alla, this is laddcarl's thread, please start a new thread on this forum if you wish to introduce yourself to the community.

Let us know if you  have any questions.

----------


## przeziom83

Hi, goood stuff mate

----------


## Kaper

> @Ervin Alla, this is laddcarl's thread, please start a new thread on this forum if you wish to introduce yourself to the community.
> 
> Let us know if you  have any questions.



@przeziom83 let me repeat: ... this is laddcarl's thread, please start ...

----------


## laddcarl

> Hello laddcarl, 
> 
> Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.



I am needing help to understand vba more than i do and to learn it along the way.  I have a project i was getting help with but the person assisting got too busy to see it thru completion.  I have a bunch of code already so need someone to read thru it and help thru to completion.  I also have a fairly comprehensive word doc on what is need for this project to be complete.  Is there anyone willing to help me see this project thru to completion?

----------


## Poizhan

Hi laddcarl,

I sent you a private message.

Welcome to the forum!

----------

